# December Meeting: WTB Fish



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Any fish that you all want to buy? Maybe if Kirt doesn't have it, he can order it in time...or he can confirm whether he has the fish in stock or not.

Just post what fish/livestock you all want. =)


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Microrasbora sp. Galaxy. Preferably 2 males, 3 female.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm hoping to pick up some more (20) Rasbora Polka Dot (Boraras micros, you had them a couple of weeks ago) If they are available. Another one I've been wanting to check out, Microrasbora nana.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Same as Greg. Or any other small mirco rasbora/borara


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Pictures? I haven't heard of the Polka Dot Rasbora (Boraras micro). Might be a nice add to my 10g.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Mike, check out this link, I'm pretty sure that's what Boraras micro is

http://www.jjphoto.dk/fish_archive/aquarium/boraras_micros_x.jpg


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

since we having the meeting at All about Fish, im thinking of upgrading my Flourite to ADA AS, how much kirt sell each bag?


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

Fly River Turtle - Carettochelys insculpta. If so, how much?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Now that's a cute little fish.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Can you also see if Kirt could order the plants we are interested in in the plant swap page?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

turtlehead said:


> Can you also see if Kirt could order the plants we are interested in in the plant swap page?


PM'd him. =) I'll post his reply when I get it. I also asked him about the fish we're interested in purchasing from him.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

And how about him overstocking on some ADA stuff we want on that day too? In particular some rocks and wood.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Alright, post what ADA stuff you want here too.

Someone wanted some Manten stone before. Did you grab that already or not? Any other scaping supplies that you want Kirt to order if he can?


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

xcooperx said:


> since we having the meeting at All about Fish, im thinking of upgrading my Flourite to ADA AS, how much kirt sell each bag?


They are $34.99 each 9L bag. I think I want to pick up a bag during the meeting also .


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Neon Shrimp said:


> They are $34.99 each 9L bag. I think I want to pick up a bag during the meeting also .


Post in the meeting thread then. =P

And Southern California Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts too, if you haven't been to the private SCAPE forums.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

All the ADA stone he can get, I'll buy as much as I can that day. Seiryu and maten stone in particular, but there are others too, just forgot the names.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

ADA doesn't carry Seiryu stones anymore it is possible to get it from another source though I talked to Aquaforest about this today.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Green neon tetras (Paracheirodon simulans). I bought the last 15 he had. Want a nice big school for my 60g. They look really nice schooling around.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

guppy said:


> ADA doesn't carry Seiryu stones anymore it is possible to get it from another source though I talked to Aquaforest about this today.


Where's the source? I'll be up in NorCal this coming week, so if you let me know, I might be able to grab some and bring it back.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Aquaforest has to get them through a difference supplier other than ADA...


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

John,
you might want to stick with the Seiryu stone. The manten runs $8.99 a lb. from what I remember.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

IUnknown said:


> John,
> you might want to stick with the Seiryu stone. The manten runs $8.99 a lb. from what I remember.


ADA doesn't stock Seiryu anymore. AquaForest gets their Seiryu from another source now. Someone else told me that...I think it was Shane? I forget. It's in a post here.

The Seiryu is out of stock on the ADG shop too.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

*Stuff I need*

Well I'd like to meet everyone but I can't gaurantee I will make it for the meet with the holidays Bitrhdays and for me, last minute trips to Glamis Sand Dunes.

But well I'm only about 6 miles from AAF anyways so I can pick stuff up anytime if I'm not able to make it on that exact date in fact I'd prefer to get my tank started before then but I'm patient.

Need: ADA Aquasoil Amazonia and maybe some nice driftwood and or rocks for my 24G to get it started.

Also Still looking for this fish "Goo Obo Gudgeon" (Mogurnda nesolepis).

Want some of those nice DP's Kirt has as well but need to plant and establish the tank first...


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Yea, I know Greg, but man they look nice. High demand.... sucks. AF was still getting seiryu from ADA this summer.

My option 2 is Chinese Zebra Rock, can Kirt get that?


----------



## Kitishane (Nov 17, 2006)

Justintoxicated said:


> Also Still looking for this fish "Goo Obo Gudgeon" (Mogurnda nesolepis).


I was told, by Kirt, to go thru Tanner (RarefishatLAX) on AquaBid. I guess he is the breeder that Kirt does a lot of business with, and is a friend of his. If I understand correctly, Tanner has been the one handling the brunt of the breeding of this fish here in the US.

AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website

That's a current auction he has up. 6 fish for $60 is a very decent price, seeing as a single fish is going for about $34.99 on other sites! Once my 100g is finished cycling, and I feel comfortable adding fish in, I know I'll be picking some of these up, as Goo-Obo Gudgeons have become my new passion (aside from clown loaches).


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

20 or so True Rummynose tetras
6 or so otocinclus


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

If they can be had I would like to get a some of the following,

Royal Black Emperor Tetra
Corry Cat
Otto
Algae eating shrimp
Dwarf Puffer
and a surface feader.

I am not sure on the quantitys that will depend on the price and availbility
dale


----------



## mora (Aug 16, 2005)

i'm looking for some apistos,and 2 pairs of dario dario bengalensis(scarlet dario).and some crystal red shrimps.
cesar m.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

some dwarf cories would really tempt me, especially if they were habrosus...


----------



## allaboutfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

I am doing my best to get the fish, plants and supplies on everyone's "wish list." I have restocked on a lot of ADA product, I do not have anymore Stone, as it was not available for shipment this week. I did get more Old Black Wood, and a ton of Malaysian. The Black Wood is already going quickly.

I am WELL stocked on Soils, 9L and 3L. Also have Bright Sand, and Sarawak Sand.

I will do the best I can for plants this week, but the supplier needed better lead time for some of the items that have been requested. Will see what I can do....

I am working on as many of the fish species as possible. I will be picking them up on Wednesday and Friday.

I look forward to seeing you Saturday,

Kirt
All About Fish
2535 E. Broadway Ave
Long Beach, CA 90803
562-438-4148


----------



## allaboutfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Hello,

I just wanted to give everyone a heads up on what I can do for the meeting.

Unfortunately, simply due to shipping costs, I cannot discount ADA products. I am actually going to have to raise the 9L soil to $38.99 ( I am already cheaper than you can buy in SF.) I will maintain the price of $34.99 for the meeting though.

I will offer a 25% dicount on all plants and fish. And 15% discount on all dry goods. Just show your SCAPE card! haha.

I look forward to seeing everyone and hope you all have a great time. I cannot wait to trade some plants and hear what everyone has to say.

Thanks,

Kirt


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Guess we gotta go print up some SCAPE cards now. 

Kirt has requested any unusual/cool plants...I say we get together a nice gift package for his generosity. =)


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

where i can get this SCAPE cards?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

We don't have one yet unfortunately.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

oh, so i think we need to make one as a proof that we are from SCAPE


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

I managed to find a really good deal on the goo obos and picked some up. just FYI, they really are very nice fish...

but I had an accident and the intake to my air stone valve came off and did not offgas my DIY CO2 for 2 nights while I was away and when I got back I had 4 deaths of healthy fish 

So I will need some Celeb Rainbows, probably just 2 for now if you have them.


----------



## Kitishane (Nov 17, 2006)

Justintoxicated said:


> I managed to find a really good deal on the goo obos and picked some up. just FYI, they really are very nice fish...
> 
> but I had an accident and the intake to my air stone valve came off and did not offgas my DIY CO2 for 2 nights while I was away and when I got back I had 4 deaths of healthy fish
> 
> So I will need some Celeb Rainbows, probably just 2 for now if you have them.


Oh no! That's so sad! I'd cry if I finally got my Goo-Obo's and had the majority die!


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

The Goo Obos are all ok, I just lost 2 Large Adult Bamboo Shrimp, and a couple Blue eyes one of which I have had for a while now.


----------



## Kitishane (Nov 17, 2006)

Justintoxicated said:


> The Goo Obos are all ok, I just lost 2 Large Adult Bamboo Shrimp, and a couple Blue eyes one of which I have had for a while now.


Oh, phwew! For a moment there, I thought you had meant that you lost four of the Goo-Obo's to this! I'm still sorry for the loss of your other fish!


----------



## allaboutfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Kitishane,

I have 4 Goo-Obos in the store right now, and they look great....

Kirt
All About Fish
2535 E. Broadway Ave
Long Beach, CA 90803


----------



## Kitishane (Nov 17, 2006)

allaboutfish said:


> Kitishane,
> 
> I have 4 Goo-Obos in the store right now, and they look great....
> 
> ...


Kirt, would you be able to hold them for me?

What are the gender ratios on the 4 (IE: how many males/females) and how much are you selling them for?

Gabe said he'd be happy to pick them up tomorrow, or I can buy them all when I come to stalk you again... err... come to the SCAPE meeting this Saturday!'

The last I saw, there was the giant arrowana that you rescued in their tank, so I'm SOOOO excited that you got some in! *does the happy soon to be goo-obo mommie dance*


----------

